# Work bench.



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well finlry had a chance to spend some time in the garage yesterday getting some work done. Put up a bunch of shelves, and cleaned up the place a bit. It is AMAZING how much trach you find after not eaven a year. 

Started work on my work bench. I am SO sick of working on the floor!! I got the frame all done. It is made out of 2x4 perfrated angle. We remodeld at work, and these were the old shelfs. This thing is HEAVY!! I plan to make a lower shelf, and two upper shelfs. You can never have to many. Here is a picture of what I have done......


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Will be picking up some 3/4 ply to make the shelfs out of. Not sure about the top yet. I have to add a cross brace or two, but not sure what I will use for the top. Maybe a layer of 3/4, and maybe a second? Sheat steel over the 3/4? still thinking of that. BTW still have 100, or so feet of that angle left. Just have to think of a few more projects to do with it.  


Here is another shot of it......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good Paul and yes nobody likes to work on the floor its bad on the back:lmao: 
Jody


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

looks good i like the back are you putting pegboard along the back?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Bear. There will be two shelves up there. I still have to fab the front suports for them. I do have some slat wall that I will be putting up over the bench part. Also will be rigging up a light or two.


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

Ah the dreaded holy iron!!! They use that for everythng at work. It is heavy duty and once you put plywood on it you will need a forklift to move it. Don't hurt yourself!:dazed:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stewart _
> *Ah the dreaded holy iron!!! They use that for everythng at work. It is heavy duty and once you put plywood on it you will need a forklift to move it. Don't hurt yourself!:dazed: *


OH ya! REAL heavy. Just the frame is bad enough, it will be REAL close to it's finle place when the ply goes on.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Paul, 
I have a steel workbench in my shop that has, regretfully turned into another shelf:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL

Yup, I know that feeling well Argee. See MY problem is that the FLOOR also turns into a shelf.  

Thats why I am building in a lot of shelfs. 

I DO have to do a little redisine. The top shelfs are a little to big, and the lower one is a head smasher. Got to move that one up a bit, and make them not as deep. Other than that, it's doing good. Got it in place, and did a first level, and tighton of all the bolts. She is not going ANYWERE!!! Solid as a rock, and thats before the ply goes down. She is not going ANYWERE when done.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well this project is not stalled. As I was cleaning my shed, I unearthed a lot of plywood. So sence I had all the tools out to work on my shed doors, AND I had to get rid of the ply out of the shed ANYWAY, I cut up my top, and shelves. I was going to use 3/4 ply, but what I had was 1/2 inch. I cut out two peices for the top, and single layer for the shelves. Tonight I am going to prime my shed door, and I will prime the work bench wood also. Look at this... Is this project mangement or what?   Two projects at once. 


I will be holding the top down with carrage bolts. May have to add some crossmembers, but with the steel I am using, that will be easy to add later if I need it.


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

I made mine out of 2x4 and 2 x 6 studs and it weighs a ton as well. The top is made of 30 2x4's laminated together and bolted together using threaded rod. I then hand planed the top to get rid of the glue squeeze out. I then loaded it in our minivan and brought it to work and sanded it smooth using a wide belt sander. It came out better than I ever expected. I will get some pictures to show how it looks now.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Dexion.............some folks love it.... others hate it. Me, well lets just say I carted off 10 bundles with each bundle containing 10, ea 10 foot lengths of this material.Where did I cart it off to.....the scrap yard. All brand new material. I had been falling over it for close to 15 years and never used a piece of it. I also had a box of the nuts and bolts to assemble things made from the Dexion with. It was originally a 50# box of nuts and bolts made for this stuff. I still have a good portion of the nuts and bolts as they are handy for other things besides bolting Dexion together. The Dexion along with a heap of other assorted scrap brought me $3.40 CWT. Hauled over 8,600 pounds of scrap steel and iron alone. I would never have thought I had so much scrap metal laying around as I did.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

whats Dexion?


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Its a thin Angle iron with holes in it for bolting it together.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

o lol is there like a website where u can get this stuff in bulk?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

so I take it you don't like the stuf??  


Once this bench is done I have NO idea what to do with the rest. So maybe I will be in the same boat.


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *so I take it you don't like the stuf??
> 
> 
> Once this bench is done I have NO idea what to do with the rest. So maybe I will be in the same boat. *


who me? I love the stuff thats y I was asking where you can get lots of it...


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by farmallmaniac _
> *who me? I love the stuff thats y I was asking where you can get lots of it... *


Nope, was talking CM sending it out for scrap. 

I am sure there is places to get it new, probably REAL pricy though. Best way to get it is just kinda fall in to it. Got mine becouse we were redoing all of our shelves at work. Old stuff just being tossed.


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

I know yu can usually find it in electrical supply houses, as they stock it in addition to the stuff they call Uni-Strut. Some electricians use it for making mounts etc for aattaching lots of runs of conduit to electrical panels etc. Another place is most any industirial supplier that sells cabinets and shelving and pallet materials etc. At one time the military used to use a heap of that stuff. It was all over the place, used for shelving, carts, etc etc. I happened on mine when I was asked to make a heap of materials dissapear on base while they were getting ready for an inspection. 99% of the military are masters at scrounge, as its the only way you really have what you may need when the time comes, unfortunately its frowned on, as your supposed to let the supply system do its job......yea right! Anyhow when inspections rolled around it was common practice to borrow an U S Army duece and a half, from a satellite unit away from a home unit, and load it up with all items that needed to dissapear. Then drive this vehicle and park it somewhere on another miltary base for a day or two until inspectors were gone, and then bring it back. Sometimes folks just decided what was getting pitched out or hid, they did not want those items to return, and to turn it in was too much trouble with the amount of paper work involved, and at that time lots of items had no accountability as they were deemed expendable type, but it was hard to scrap out good newitems as folks would be afraid they would get in trouble for scraping good materials out, so folks would haul it away. No questions asked...just make it dissapear. Not legal my any means but its a very common practice in the military.

We used to have F-4's (Phantoms) and they had huge centerline fuel tanks. When we converted to F-16's the F4 was basically being phased out of military service. LOts of them were put up as display aircraft on pedestals and such, HOwever pedestal display aircraft normally do not have centerline fuel tanks on them. We had a F4 centerline fuel tank laying in the fuel tank farm for years after the last F4 left our base. They wanted it gone. It was purged etc, but unused for years. It eventually went out the gate in the back of a pickup truck, with most of it hanging out the tailend of the truck due to its size. LAst I knew someone was trying to make a sort of one man sub out of it.

Your right I "HATE" dexion! Its like a giant erector set for adults. Too many nuts and bolts, that take time to assemble, where a quick weld bead will attach regular angle iron. Yes you can weld up dexion but it has a galvanize coating, and then there is just something about all those holes I don't particularly like on a finished project. Thats just my opinion however.


----------

